

Enlarging Pixel-Art without pixelation degradation - ck2
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/kopf/pixelart/

======
ck2
This appears to be an improvement over the hq4x algorithm used in emulators

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hqx>

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/kopf/pixelart/...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/kopf/pixelart/supplementary/multi_comparison.html)

mouse over "hq4x" and then "ours" - but look at the "control panel" icon
example - Microsoft results are inferior (clock hands etc) - the keyboard
though is very "artistic"

